# UKCoffeeWeek Supporter..... 7th - 13th April 2014



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

This is to make all members aware of this wonderful cause and how business industry leaders are taking part to make this Water Fall project a success.

Coffee Omega and Coffee Bar Solutions have pledged to donate £1 for every kilo of coffee beans sold during Feb - April 2014

Our unique Specialty Blend will be on Sales from Feb onwards after receiving feedback from those members who have been lucky enough to receive FREE samples. Would urge all those who got the free samples to donate whatever they can, as this is 100% going towards the project.

http://www.ukcoffeeweek.com/Get-Involved/Coffee-Suppliers.aspx


----------

